# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  помогите с памятью для ноутбука!

## nalsmcs

у меня ноут lenovo y550p
можно в него воткнуть 8 гигобайт оперативки и какой лучше?
Тип ЦП	DualCore Intel Core i3 330M, 2133 MHz (16 x 133)
Системная плата	Lenovo IdeaPad Y550P
Чипсет системной платы	Intel Ibex Peak-M HM55, Intel Ironlake-M
Системная память	1974 Мб  (DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Hynix HMT125S6BFR8C-G7	2 Гб DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 МГц)  (6-6-6-18 @ 457 МГц)

----------

